# Mac not installing on PC :(



## Hako (Sep 25, 2007)

hey guys how u doing? hope good.

i have a problem when am booting my pc with MAC TIGER OSX DVD and trying to install it. It is giving me an error "Cannot Find the Root" something like that before it start installing.

I have windows vista ultimate as an OS and it is installed on one partition. Another parition is formated in windows and reserved for other files. And there is still 100 GB free and not allocated space on my harddisk, and this is where i want to install the mac.

This is the hardware that build my pc:
Board: Intel DP35
CPU: Intel CORE 2 QUAD
RAM: 4GB DDR2 Kingstone
HDD: 500GB Western Digital
VGA: GeForce 9600GT​
These are the info i can give u hoping that u can help me.

Thanks in advance for any try.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't install Mac OS on a non-Apple computer. It's a violation of the licensing agreement.


----------



## Hako (Sep 25, 2007)

Well the new computers are compatible with both mac and vista... even vista now works on apple computers.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Hako said:


> Well the new computers are compatible with both mac and vista... even vista now works on apple computers.


That's besides the point. It is against the license agreement to install Mac OS X on a non apple computer.


----------



## Hako (Sep 25, 2007)

Really i need to install that mac without liscence agreement, i think i purchased a non liscenced mac... its something usual in our country to get non liscenced softwares and stuff like that. So if there is any how to help me with that guys i will be greatfull.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Usual in your country??
Not sure what you are suggesting but either way its not going to happen here.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Hako*

Sorry, we cannot assist with activities that contravene licensing restrictions.

Please read the *Forum Rules* before posting again.

Thank you.

Closing thread.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hako said:


> Really i need to install that mac without liscence agreement, i think i purchased a non liscenced mac... its something usual in our country to get non liscenced softwares and stuff like that. So if there is any how to help me with that guys i will be greatfull.


Your IP address is in the United States


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pirate software is pretty usual here, perhaps that's what he was saying.


----------

